
Show HN: Design Systems Repo - A collection of design system examples/resources - jadlimcaco
https://designsystemsrepo.com
======
jensv
Secure Connection Failed

An error occurred during a connection to designsystemsrepo.com. Cannot
communicate securely with peer: no common encryption algorithm(s). Error code:
SSL_ERROR_NO_CYPHER_OVERLAP

    
    
        The page you are trying to view cannot be shown because the authenticity of the received data could not be verified.
        Please contact the website owners to inform them of this problem.

~~~
jadlimcaco
Can you try again and see if it's still giving that error?

~~~
yoanm
we still got this error

~~~
jadlimcaco
DNS seems to be causing it. It hasn't propagated yet. Had to move the site
away from Cloudflare because it was being blocked by networks.

